# So...



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

wie fandet ihr meine 0815 metalheadimitation? ziemlich überzeugend, was?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wie fandet ihr meine 0815 metalheadimitation? ziemlich überzeugend, was?



ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass du das bist taktloss.
zu deiner frage: nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass du das bist taktloss.
> zu deiner frage: nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



qft - und ausserdem gemeldet


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

ich finde, ich hab es gut gemacht. ich fand metal als einzige musikrichtung gut und hab alle anderen musikstile grundlos geflamet. dazu hatte ich keine ahnung von musik, nichtmal von der, von der ich so überzeugt war. dazu immer ^^ lol xd und das Paket war perfekt. ein wunderbarer spiegel der gesellschaft.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Ich versteh den Sinn nicht.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

wie gesagt, ich bin ein spiegel der gesellschaft.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich bin ein spiegel der gesellschaft.



Du bist ein Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

